# He drank contact lens solution



## Lucy_lu_84

What should I do. He drank water after and is now eating breakfast!

Will he b okay? It's jus a sterile solution isn't it? Should I take him to doctors later?

I feel so awful. I didn't realise the lid was off, he couldn't have got much cos I only turned my back for a few seconds! I really like such a bad mummy :-(


----------



## Blah11

Whats the ingredients? As long as its just the normal solution and not the one with the peroxide or w/e in it then i think he'd be ok. I think its just saline is it not?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Ingredients: polyhexanide 0.0001%
free of chlorhexidine and thiomersal

that's all it lists on bottle


----------



## winegums

i would phone nhs direct hun

i phoned them when my son was little and ate a whole massive tub of sudocrem! they are really helpful and tell you the best course of action on the spot


----------



## Blah11

Thats a disinfectant hun. I'd phone NHS direct too.


----------



## ALY

id also phone nhs direct babes :kiss:

try not to feel too bad sweetie accidents happen :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

just waiting for them to call me back...


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Stupid bloody phone, think they tried to call but my fone cut who ever it was off! Hope they will call back


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Your not a bad mummy hun these things happen :hugs:

Lets us know what NHS direct say
xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Okay they called back, they said unless he started being sick or becomes unwell then not to worry. 
She checked out different types of solution and both have said that they are so dilute that it should be fine! 

Thanks girls! I still feel awful, need to start moving things. Didn't even realise he could reach it off the cupboard


----------



## Blah11

You're not a bad mummy :hugs: Amelie got into my cleaning cupboard a few days ago and squirted cleaning solution directly into her eye :cry: I rinsed it and after a few mins she was A-OK.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

You need eyes in the back and side or your head don't you?!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Children get everywhere don't they. I had to get a safety gate on my kitchen because he kept on getting into the cleaning cupboard while I was cleaning
xx


----------



## Laura2919

Oh God. I can soooo relate.. Yesterday I went into the kitchen to put their dinner in the oven and when I got back they had unrolled the whole loo roll and shoved it down the loo and poured the shower gel in the bath! It wasnt for long. I never usually leave the bathroom door open but I just quickly ran in to the kitchen which is right next door.. Never again.. Shall be shutting the door. 
Glad he is ok. Your not a bad mummy.. Kids are just crafty lol they get anywhere and everywhere lol


----------



## Laura2919

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Children get everywhere don't they. I had to get a safety gate on my kitchen because he kept on getting into the cleaning cupboard while I was cleaning
> xx

I have to have one on mine too! Chloe and Jaycee are right pains. They go into all my cupboards trying to get things out!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I have a stair gate on my kitchen door to, and keep bath room closed! 
Monster! 

Thanks for the kind words girls


----------



## Blah11

Must be double trouble with twins :rofl: Bet they encourage eachothers naughtiness!


----------



## Laura2919

Blah11 said:


> Must be double trouble with twins :rofl: Bet they encourage eachothers naughtiness!

Oh I couldnt describe.. By 8pm when they go to bed I want to too! 

Chloe is the trouble maker.. She shows Jaycee what to do and gets her to do it. 
Chloe is the eldest and I was saying to OH this morning wait til she is 8 or something and saying to Jaycee I am older than you so you have to do what I say :haha:

The things these two can get up to!


----------



## Racheldigger

Well, if you're supposed to put it in your eyes, it can't be that dangerous!

All my kitchen cupboards open in pairs, so I can't use child latches: I fasten the handles together with strong elastic bands, which has foxed LO so far.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Racheldigger said:


> All my kitchen cupboards open in pairs, so I can't use child latches: I fasten the handles together with strong elastic bands, which has foxed LO so far.

That's what I do! 

Glad LO is ok Lucy, these things happen and are sent to try us!


----------



## winegums

i do the same as rachel we have elastic bands on our cupboard handles, however i realised my son can now reach the TOP kitchen draw where we keep the tools and scissors etc. its also our secret snack draw so he opens it, cant see in but reaches his hand over and rummages around until he finds something that feels interesting. He did it the other day and found some milky way stars and i found him sat wit the rabbit and they were sharing them :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: accidents happen hun. x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Thanks girls :)

We've had more drama this evenig... he got over excited, tripped and smacked his face on the radiator. Blood everywhere, seemed so much - but was just the inside of his mouth and as soon I started to wash him he grinned and tried to eat the cloth! lol He's gonna hae a nice bruise on his head to.

Tomorrow can only get better!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

The things kids do! You're not a bad mommy at all! One time my son thought it would be a good idea to cover himself in Vaseline...and not with a thin layer either! I used almost a whole bottle of dish soap (as it's designed to cut grease and such) and there was still a thin layer on his skin! Not to mention it clogged the drain. :wacko: 

There was another time he nearly electrocuted himself. I turned my back for a few minutes as I was putting a load of clothes in the dryer and a new load in the wash and I heard a "zap" and him scream from the other room. Of course I freaked because he had just been sitting there playing a few minutes ago. I ran into the other room and I found him crawling as fast as he could (he was about 7 months at the time) away from a corner in my mother's room. The only thing that was in the corner was a piece of furniture and an electrical outlet that was partially hidden by the furniture. I hadn't even noticed it was there until I went to investigate what he was running from...

Things happen hun...don't feel bad...


----------



## angelstardust

It happens. 

And then the next one comes along and you think you have it sussed... But you don't. 

And then another one comes along and you think you should really have it sussed by now.... But you don't. But you do by that time realise that they are hardy little sods and will most likely survive anyway.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Thanks!! 

Am sure I'll be laughing about it before long... Gosh and before long I do have it all to come again!


----------



## Blah11

^ :roll:


----------



## Laura2919

Blah11 said:


> ^ :roll:

Did you seriously bring this thread to current times to roll your eyes at someone?


----------



## Blah11

No, I did not. Someone spammed which I reported so its been removed.


----------



## Laura2919

Apologies! :flower:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Lol. My Dad once drank my eye make up remover. I was so dim, I had to take a urine sample to the doc and had nothing to put it in. I took my eye make up remover bottle, poured the contents into a glass and left it on the side in the kitchen. My poor Dad came downstairs, thought it was a glass of water and drank it. He was so sick by the time my Mum and I got back from the doctor. It took me about 2 minutes to realise what had happened, I felt awful!


----------



## cupcake

oh dear it happens as everyone says
we have a 24 hour poison control number, they seem to know about everything! 
A few months back my younger son drank some peppermint essence, you know like to you for baking, its about 70 % alcohol that stuff! it was all okay, they said he probably couldnt have had much its super strong and to just see if he starts acting like a drunk ( oy!)
he was fine and now its all up where he cant reach!
kids!


----------

